
Fairphone 2 production and delivery countdown - singlow
https://www.fairphone.com/2015/12/16/fairphone-2-production-delivery-countdown/
======
timwaagh
this company uses volunteers to the work normally done by paid employees, then
after a few months gets rid of them (I know one such volunteer). Considering
the point of this company is to produce a phone which is 'fair' it is
obligatory to point out this disregard for dutch law and normal business
ethics.

